# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج برنامج نوكيا لادارة هواتف نوكيا بجميع انواعها Nokia Suite 3.4.49

## mohamed73

** *            الاصدار الجديد  nokia    suite   الذي حل بديلا عن السابق  nokia   Ovi Suite* * يسمح لك للوصول بسرعة والنسخ الاحتياطي ومزامنة محتويات جهاز  نوكيا    الخاص بك على جهاز الكمبيوتر ونقل المحتويات بينهما ومشاركة الصور مع   الاصدقاء والحفاظ على اخر تحديث للملفات ادارة الاتصالات وتصفح الصور ...كل   ذلك من خلال هذا البرنامج ويمكنك من قراءة او كتابة الرسائل النصية على   الانترنت*  * وادارة الرسائل من خلال تنظيمها في مجموعات وتصفيتها وتعقب العناصر غير المقروءة حتى اذا كنت تستخدم عدة اجهزة  نوكيا    .مركز الرسائل في البرنامج يقوم باحضارها لك على جهاز الكمبيوتر - جلب   البريد الإلكتروني مثل وظائف لإرسال الرسائل النصية .البرنامج يساعدك في   عمل نسخ احتياطية من المعلومات الخاصة بك، وأيضا إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص   بك أو عبر الإنترنت مع المزامنة حتى أنك لن تخسر معلوماتك المهمة في حالة   فقدان الجهاز أو تلفه .*    *Nokia  suite   (formerly  nokia   Ovi Suite) allows you to easily access, back up and synchronise the contents of your  nokia   device on your computer. Transfer content between your  nokia     device and PC, share photos with friends and keep important files up   to date. Manage contacts, browse photos, share with friends and keep   your life in sync, all through  nokia   Suite. With  nokia    suite     you can read and write text messages online, manage messages by   organising them into groups, filter messages into groups and keep track   of unread items – even if you use several  nokia   devices. Messaging in  nokia    suite   brings texting to your computer. Connect your device to your computer and use  nokia    suite   as your texting portal – bringing email-like functions to your text messaging.  nokia    suite   helps you back up your information, too – to your computer or online with Sync on  suite   – so you won’t lose important details if your device is lost or damaged.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## milyani1905

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## RAHMAYASSER

مشكووووووووور

----------


## dadooooo

bravooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------

